# Bachmann RGS 455



## S.B.A. (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello everyone, i am interested in buying a bachmann K-27, RGS 455 post wreck. I can see that the cab is the correct standard gauge cab, but i am unable to tell if the tender is correct, it was standard gauge as well. Dose anyone know if the tender is larger than the other K-27s? Thanks,
Sean


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

In a word, "yep!"

http://slatecreekrailway.blogspot.c...k-rex.html

Matthew (OV)


----------



## S.B.A. (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks. Is the overhang of the tender very noticeable?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Kinda depends upon what you mean by "noticeable." It's accurate. It's _very _accurate! So, I guess the answer would be yes!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It is taller than the other tenders, but length and width are the same as the others. From what I gather from reading online, the cab was cut down from a standard gauge 0-6-0 (probably a bit of width taken out), and the tender was ultimately repalced by the tender from #452. I'm not expert on Ks, but from the details on the tender, so I'd definitely defer to those more well versed than I, but from that I'd bet the tender behind #455 is the one from #452, not a standard gauge one. 

Later, 

K


----------

